# Georgia  Oysters



## Monti61 (Sep 11, 2012)

I know Oyster season will be in in a couple of weeks. Where is the best place to buy?  What can I expect to pay a bushel?  Also looking to buy 100lbs or so of shrimp. Would like to buy from the boat. Any ideas?  Thanks..


----------



## dawg (Sep 11, 2012)

I am in on the shrimp gals and gents.....


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Sep 11, 2012)

i think most of the oysters we buy in ga come from appalachicola fl been buying shrimp every year from cresent ga,can't remember the name but right off the boat.


----------



## gulpjuice (Sep 12, 2012)

Seems like I have had oysters from either valona or crescent or maybe both. In think they farm/harvest them from behind sapelo/st cats. I usually pay anywhere from $55-$70 bucks for a fat sack of oysters. City Market in Brunswick is where i go for my oysters. They have shrimp too. Knights seafood downtown on the water also has good price on shrimp


----------



## coltday (Sep 12, 2012)

You can look to pay between $3-$6/lb. for shrimp depending on amount you buy. Guy that sits in Darien at the Friendly Express has his own shrimp boat and if you tell him you want 100lbs he probably will cut you a deal. Good shrimp too. Most oysters you buy around here are Apalachicola, but you can buy local oysters up towards Shellman Bluff for about $35-$40 a bushel. GA oysters are smaller, in clusters, and have naturally saltier.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 12, 2012)

If you want Ga oysters,  go see Alvin at the fish market on the road towards Shellman's.  He has them during the season..........good stuff.


----------



## erock (Sep 13, 2012)

Harris Neck oysters....best on the planet, imo.


----------



## Monti61 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll give that guy in Darien a try on shrimp.  I have to agree on the Harris Neck oysters.  A pain to shuck those clusters, but WOW are they good.  Had some from N.C. almost as good. Come on Oct. 1..


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 13, 2012)

There are some guys farming them in the Sapelo area. They are farming NICE singles as well. They were some of the best I had ever eaten. Trying to get the 411 on them now.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Sep 14, 2012)

Harris Neck or other local oysters are WAY better than the Appalacha whatever oysters. shrimp off the boat heads on should be 3 dollars a pound. good luck, can't beat that eating!


----------

